# 2496 vs. 1124



## pwest (Oct 8, 2006)

I am about to buy a BFD. My reciever is a Yamaha 7.1 THX with optimizer setup. It equalizes down to 63 HZ. My crossover on the reciever is at 80 HZ. I have a velodyne CT-120 sub and a JBL E250P sub. Which BFD, would you recommend, and how would you set it up? Thanks, Phil:huh: :huh:


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

The 1124 is your best bet since it has multiple programs. Some people use one program for movies and one for music.

If you co-locate both your subs in a corner you can get away with a single equalization. If not, then you'll have to equalize each one individually with the two channels.

brucek


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

brucek said:


> If you co-locate both your subs in a corner you can get away with a single equalization. If not, then you'll have to equalize each one individually with the two channels.


That might actually depend on the room I think. In my fairly symmetrical room one sub is front right corner and another sub rear left corner... I'm able to eq with one channel and it worked very well. Same with both in opposite front corners. You can always try and see what happens.


----------



## pwest (Oct 8, 2006)

Hi Guys, Thanks for the advice. I will get the 1124. After I get one set up and download the room eq wizard,will I eq with the 1124 up to 63 hz where the yamaha takes over the eq process? Thanks pwest


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> will I eq with the 1124 up to 63 hz where the yamaha takes over the eq process?


We have some posters here that use auto systems and have had success with first running the receivers own auto-eq feature and then carry on and use the BFD for 20Hz to 200Hz. The trick is to not touch the auto system after that's done.

You'll have to see how it goes once you get REW working and take some nmeasurements. It's an impossible call to predict.

And don't get your hopes up that you'll be lucky like sonnie was with two subs.... two subs generally means two equalization channels....

brucek


----------



## pwest (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks brucek, I have decided to get one bigger badder sub and try it alone. I am still researching my options before I buy. I know it needs to do 20hz or less, and 105db without clipping. I am leaning toward SVS or HSU passive, with maybe a QSC or Hafler pro amp. Thanks again, pwest


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I have decided to get one bigger badder sub and try it alone.


That's a really smart move. Both your subs, although fine, are both somewhat challenged below 25Hz. An SVS would be a huge improvement for you.....

brucek


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> That might actually depend on the room I think. In my fairly symmetrical room one sub is front right corner and another sub rear left corner... I'm able to eq with one channel and it worked very well. Same with both in opposite front corners. You can always try and see what happens.


Hey sonnie,

How much output do "both in opposite front corners" have over a single corner loaded sub? Didn't you have any phase cancellation problem?

Blaser


----------

